# Unknown recurve bow brace height



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'm no traditional guru but as I understand it...

That will depend on the string length. The generic rule is the string should be about 2" shorter than the tip to tip length of the bow unstrung.
So a 52" unstrung recurve should have a 50" string.

The brace can be measured from mid grip to the string from there.

Many will adjust the string length to increase or decrease both brace and draw weight for a given draw length by shrinking or lengthening the string though.

A shorter string will increase brace and poundage at the same draw length.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

f - 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1329183

Read post number #2.

AMO states that a bow string will be 3" shorter that the AMO bow length. Unfortunately, not every bow maker follows AMO specs. In reality, most recurve strings are 4" shorter than the AMO bow length (note the term "most").

For a recurve, here's a quick and dirty trick:

Get a tape measure and secure the end with the "0" on it to the string nocks on the lower limb. Then just track to to the upper string nocks. Don't bother trying to follow the curves. Subtract about 3.5" (anywhere from 3-4" actually) from your measurement and that will give you the approximate string length and brace height. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _I have sat on the AMO (Archery Manufacturers Organization) & ATA (Archery Trade Association) Specifications committee for some 20 years and have been involved in many discussions about archery equipment specifications...._.Marvin Long - President TailorMaid Archery Products


*Measuring Traditional Bow String - The Right Way*


----------

